# A few more from Wyoming



## swampstalker24 (Jan 11, 2015)

A few shots I got over the summer.


----------



## carver (Jan 11, 2015)

Wife and I love it out west,Fine shots


----------



## Milkman (Jan 11, 2015)

Great shots !!  

 Wyoming, Yellowstone in particular is my favorite place on earth .


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 11, 2015)

Wide open places!  Pretty shots!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 11, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Great shots !!
> 
> Wyoming, Yellowstone in particular is my favorite place on earth .



I haven't made it out to Yellow stone yet, but I plan on a trip out there this summer!


----------



## quinn (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> I haven't made it out to Yellow stone yet, but I plan on a trip out there this summer!



Since you have already been to Wyoming you have a good understanding of the logistics.  Below is a link to a thread I had fun with 5 years ago in planning our Yellowstone adventure. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=480335&highlight


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 12, 2015)

dang Milk i just spent 15 minutes fixated on your thread and did not get far into it. I need to get out that way soon.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> dang Milk i just spent 15 minutes fixated on your thread and did not get far into it. I need to get out that way soon.



did you look at these threads in this forum

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=565005

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=565003

Sorry if I am derailing but want everyone to know what a fantastic place Yellowstone is !!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info Milkman!  This will be very helpful!


----------

